# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Port of Catoosa

## Plutonic Panda

See a lot of stories about expansions and reports of increasing activity at this port, so it must be doing really good.




> Tulsa Port opens cranes project for bid, reports September shipping
> 
> Plans to renovate an existing crane and construct a new, additional crane at the Tulsa Port of Catoosa will soon be up for bid, the port authoritys board of directors decided Thursday morning.
> 
> The six members of the Tulsa-Rogers County Port Authority who were present at Thursdays monthly meeting voted unanimously to open up for bid plans to renovate the ports existing 200-ton crane and construct a new 300-ton crane.
> 
> The project will go out to bid this month, said Bradley Banks, operations manager for the port.
> 
> The first advertisement will run Oct. 21 in the Claremore Progress, and the ad will continue to run each Tuesday until Nov. 4.
> ...

----------


## ChrisHayes

This is what I wish we had here in Oklahoma City. It would be nice if there was a way we could build an inland seaport like Catoosa somewhere along the Oklahoma River. Preferably on the west side since that's where most of the big industrial development is looking to be centered in coming years. Plenty of open land out there west of MacArthur. I imagine the logistics of doing something like that would be enormous.

----------


## ljbab728

> This is what I wish we had here in Oklahoma City. It would be nice if there was a way we could build an inland seaport like Catoosa somewhere along the Oklahoma River. Preferably on the west side since that's where most of the big industrial development is looking to be centered in coming years. Plenty of open land out there west of MacArthur. I imagine the logistics of doing something like that would be enormous.


Actually that was seriously discussed back when Catoosa was being developed.  It was found to be too expensive to be practical.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Actually that was seriously discussed back when Catoosa was being developed.  It was found to be too expensive to be practical.


That's a shame. Good for Tulsa, but me being born in OKC, I'd rather have seen it built here. Maybe one day if our economy gets strong enough; could that happen?

----------


## ljbab728

> That's a shame. Good for Tulsa, but me being born in OKC, I'd rather have seen it built here. Maybe one day if our economy gets strong enough; could that happen?


It's very unlikely even with a very strong economy.  It's just not a viable project.

----------


## BG918

> Actually that was seriously discussed back when Catoosa was being developed.  It was found to be too expensive to be practical.


The reason the port is in Catoosa was because it was going to be more expensive to build in Tulsa, where it was originally planned.  The Verdigris River didn't require as many locks and dams so they used that instead past Muskogee.  

The elevation difference between the Mississippi River and Port of Catoosa is 420 ft.  If the North Canadian or Canadian Rivers were navigable it would be a 700 ft difference between the Arkansas River near Sallisaw (500 ft above sea level) to OKC (1200 ft above sea level), much too cost prohibitive.

----------


## Urbanized

There's a better chance of OKC becoming a high spread rail hub. Or a space port. It would cost literally billions and billions of dollars and make absolutely zero sense.

The only way it could happen is if Robert S. Kerr and JFK both come back from the dead and are both re-elected to their respective offices.

----------


## RadicalModerate

On a more practical, doable, level, perhaps OKC could be the location of the first StarTrek-style transporter . . ?

----------


## Geographer

> There's a better chance of OKC becoming a high spread rail hub. Or a space port. It would cost literally billions and billions of dollars and make absolutely zero sense.
> 
> The only way it could happen is if Robert S. Kerr and JFK both come back from the dead and are both re-elected to their respective offices.


If Burns Flat can be a Space Port...certainly OKC can  :Wink:  ...I mean, look at the high-tech website: OSIDA Home

----------


## RadicalModerate

I didn't see anything on the OSIDA website regarding fine dining.  Looks like the perfect place for another Nic's location.  Or Eischen's.
(I did notice that they had the Golf angle covered.)

----------


## Geographer

> I didn't see anything on the OSIDA website regarding fine dining.  Looks like the perfect place for another Nic's location.  Or Eischen's.
> (I did notice that they had the Golf angle covered.)


Agreed....perfect place for a fine dining establishment.  It'll mix well with the under maintenance, abandonment, and missing doors to all of the buildings.

----------


## Urbanized

What the heck is a high spread rail hub? Stupid iPad...

----------


## RadicalModerate

> What the heck is a high spread rail hub? Stupid iPad...


It's a major railroad center in Tibet, with lots of statues of the Dalai Lama.
Or the one in the Andes of Peru with Dolly Llamas.
(sorry . . . whenever I see the word Catoosa I think of Blue Whales rather than shipping)
(Blue whales and abandoned Noah's Arks . . .)

----------


## HOT ROD

ya, Tulsa was more of a natural as far as the water port is concerned. 

And as has been mentioned, it even cost significant $$. Think about the 300 or so miles of locks it would take to make a port on the Canadian River near Purcell. It would be ridiculous and OKC still wouldn't have the port in it's city.

I think OKC could focus on becoming a trucking port (again) or perhaps rail. OKC likely missed the AIR port since as that has been consolidated along with the shipping/freight forwarding ops.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Linde Process Plants breaks ground for expansion at Port of Catoosa - Tulsa World: Manufacturing

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Shipping increases in October at Port of Catoosa - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Port Authority board rejects crane project bids - Tulsa World: Manufacturing

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Tulsa Port of Catoosa says shipping up in November - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## kevinpate

> What the heck is a high spread rail hub?....


A HSR that crashes as it reaches the station?

----------


## Mel

> On a more practical, doable, level, perhaps OKC could be the location of the first StarTrek-style transporter . . ?


Tesla rocks. Wish he would have done more development of his death ray. I could see OKC becoming more of a trucking and rail hub.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Tesla rocks. Wish he would have done more development of his death ray. I could see OKC becoming more of a trucking and rail hub.


Not only does Tesla rock . . . He also rolls.
Unlike the high-speed train to Tulsa.
Yet.

If Tesla was running things, Transcon and Leeway would still be here and running on photosynthesis.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Nothing major but but a good get:

https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca...966950814.html

----------


## Laramie

> The City of Tulsa-Rogers County Port Authority approved a lease Thursday for Lift Parts Service, LLC, the oldest lift truck company in Kansas.
> 
> This building is sort of an anomaly within the port, Port Director David Yarbrough said. It is too small to be of use for just about any of our normal tenants. Most of our tenants are at 20,000 (square feet), 40,000, 50,000 and up.


This is good for the Tulsa community because it will add jobs.   As to how many jobs the company will bring wasn't determined.

----------

